# Value of two Craigslist Schwinns



## unratonlaveur (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm brand new to road bikes and I was wondering if anyone could tell me about how much these Schwinns are really worth. I'm looking to buy an older bike for a fair price but don't know enough to judge the true values. Thanks a lot! 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1887415276.html

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1886647946.html


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Just one opinion here, and you'll get many, but I'd say 150 for the Varsity is not grotesquely overpriced, though you can find them cheaper if it's your mission in life. That one looks like it's in good shape, and does have all the original stuff. 

Bear in mind this is not just a used bike, it's practically an antique. If you just want a beater to ride around campus or town on, you might get something even rattier.


----------

